# How much protein



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)

Just for a point of reference lets say you are a 200 Lb male, not using steroids or anything else in that category.  You lift weights 3-5 times a week and take your training very seriously.
The reason I made this poll is because some people just seem to eat a ridiculous (beyond unnecessary) amount of protein, and I just want to see what the majority of people think.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 9, 2005)

i eat 600 grams a day nd weigh 275, so how bout 375 - 425 for you, and if you are not cutting, 450-550carbs, i eat 800 carbs a day. hope this help. i train 4 days a week.


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)

*Bill pearl only ate 150 grams of protein a day, and weighed over 200 in contest shape.*


----------



## 302 notch (Jul 9, 2005)

I am 5-8 185 pounds and eat about 160-200 grams a day


----------



## VipeR (Jul 9, 2005)

I always go by the traditional "1g per lb of bodyweight"... so about 200g of protein daily


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 9, 2005)

i eat more just becuase i never stop beeing hungry, been that way my whole life, so instead of chips and soda, or burgers and shakes. i eat beef chicken and rice, milk and protein powder.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 9, 2005)

is it wierd that after i eat and sit for bout 75 mins my stomach starts growling again.


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> is it wierd that after i eat and sit for bout 75 mins my stomach starts growling again.


80 grams of fat is extremely low for a 275 lb man, that might be the problem. I would think at that weight you should eat 120+.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 9, 2005)

well also, 25 are from poly unsat. and 35 are from mono unsat., also a side note, my dock said i have really high test even for my age. 2800, what is that, mcg or summing


----------



## GFR (Jul 9, 2005)

NEW_IN_THE_GAME said:
			
		

> well also, 25 are from poly unsat. and 35 are from mono unsat., also a side note, my dock said i have really high test even for my age. 2800, what is that, mcg or summing


I noticed that you have gained 50 Lbs in the last year....I really hope you are not using steroids at such a young age.


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 9, 2005)

hell no, i am not gunna ever touch the stuff. i have tried methoxy, ecdy, ipra. tribulus. zma, protein creatine. myostatin blockers. other than that no.


----------



## LAM (Jul 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> The reason I made this poll is because some people just seem to eat a ridiculous (beyond unnecessary) amount of protein, and I just want to see what the majority of people think.



I've been telling people this for years.  unless the person has some sort of muscle wasting disease muscle protein turnover just isn't that great.  I stick to using 1-1.5 grams per lb of LBM.  fat doesn't need protein... 

even at 260 I was only eating maybe 350-400 grams of protein on a good day, not on average.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 9, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> I've been telling people this for years.  unless the person has some sort of muscle wasting disease muscle protein turnover just isn't that great.  I stick to using 1-1.5 grams per lb of LBM.  fat doesn't need protein...




I agree 100% - 1.5g per pound lean mass is more than enough.


----------



## mikah (Jul 10, 2005)

when you guys count your protein ... do you 'count' the protein thats in EVERYTHING..
like oats , etc...or just obviousl protein sources...


----------



## LAM (Jul 10, 2005)

mikah said:
			
		

> when you guys count your protein ... do you 'count' the protein thats in EVERYTHING..
> like oats , etc...or just obviousl protein sources...



I don't count protein from non-animal sources...IMO the BV is too low


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 10, 2005)

mikah said:
			
		

> when you guys count your protein ... do you 'count' the protein thats in EVERYTHING..
> like oats , etc...or just obviousl protein sources...



I count from everything... But I make sure there is at least 1g/protein per pound complete.


----------



## PTYP (Jul 11, 2005)

I count from everything.

2 grams is 2 grams whether it comes from oats or meat.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2005)

2g per lb of BW

Protein is counted from every source

I am doing other forms of exercise besides lifting, this requires extra intake...

If all I had to do was lift, and immediately lay in a hyperbaric chamber...
I could probably get away with 300-350g


----------



## GFR (Jul 11, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> 2g per lb of BW
> 
> Protein is counted from every source
> 
> ...


Hyperbaric chamber???? where can I get on of these? is it a new kind of sleeping device?


----------



## Vanessa40 (Jul 11, 2005)

Well i'm 5'2..126 so i usually try for about 150 grams a day

Vanessa


----------



## LAM (Jul 11, 2005)

PTYP said:
			
		

> I count from everything.
> 
> 2 grams is 2 grams whether it comes from oats or meat.



lol...not even close the biological value of protein from meat is 70 while oats is about 50. whole eggs and protein powders are 100.  much to learn young Skywalker


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 11, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Hyperbaric chamber???? where can I get on of these? is it a new kind of sleeping device?


I don't know...

But if I'm not swimming, running, working outside, stressing in the office, or stuck in my car in traffic...

I think it would be cool to be napping in one 

(Michael Jackson has one)


----------



## canuck muscle (Jul 11, 2005)

I aim for 1-1.5g/lb. Some people seem to think protein will only be used for muscle building. Too much protein will be stored as fat.


----------



## PTYP (Jul 12, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> lol...not even close the biological value of protein from meat is 70 while oats is about 50. whole eggs and protein powders are 100.  much to learn young Skywalker




Had to do a search, thank you for the education


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 12, 2005)

I get between 250-300 grams a day, just to get more calories. I don't want to eat 650 grams of carbs everyday.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 13, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I get between 250-300 grams a day, just to get more calories. I don't want to eat 650 grams of carbs everyday.


What about fats?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Jul 15, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> What about fats?


 around 110 grams a day. I know it sounds like a lot, but I need the calories.


----------



## god hand (Jul 15, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> I get between 250-300 grams a day, just to get more calories. I don't want to eat 650 grams of carbs everyday.


Damn dude thats a lot of protein. Are u getting results?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Jul 16, 2005)

god hand said:
			
		

> Damn dude thats a lot of protein. Are u getting results?


Ahhh... but then you need to ask yourself if the results due the the excessive protein intake or the calories they provide in combination with a good training program and his young and growing body...


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Tough Old Man (Aug 25, 2005)

When bulking I go for a 40/40/20. If My maintence is 3500 then I go up by 500 so as not to gain to much fat. so that would be 400 carbs, 400 protein and 89 grams of fat. That will be my diet when I start my gear and bulk 11/6/05


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> When bulking I go for a 40/40/20. If My maintence is 3500 then I go up by 500 so as not to gain to much fat. so that would be 400 carbs, 400 protein and 89 grams of fat. That will be my diet when I start my gear and bulk 11/6/05


In the past I never ate more than 250 grams a day.....and that was when I was 250-260 and 11% body fat.
Now at a fat 234 I think I will see what 350 a day does for me on a 3500cal diet.


----------



## Giovanni (Aug 29, 2005)

Written by: Marc_David


 How many magazines have you read where they tell you to take in X grams of protein? How many times have you see .75g of protein per lb of bodyweight or 1g maybe 1.5 for the advanced athlete or better yet 2g for the guy who really wants to grow! 

All of those calculations may or may not be correct but it depends on YOU! 

FACT: The #1 protein mistake people make is: They ingest more then they need. 

MYTH: Any excess won't be stored as fat so it doesn't matter. 

That's right a formula needs some input to make it work for you. So here's how you can quickly and easily figure out how much protein you need. Keep in mind that protein has calories. And while it's true that protein isn't as easily stored as fat there still remains the truth that your body only needs so many extra calories to grow. 

Any excess just don't disappear. It gets stored. As fat. And that can and will include protein. 

Ingesting 10x more then you need will not make your muscles any larger but it might add to your abdominal area in a way you wish it didn't. So figure out how much protein you need and eliminate the excess calories that can potentially just turn into fat storage. 


Protein Calculation Formula: 

The secret to figuring out how much protein you need is not by just taking some number you found like 30g and apply it to yourself. If everybody had the same needs we would all be the same. And we both know that just isn't true. Each person is slightly different. 

Let me explain. We've all heard that a person can only digest 25-30g of protein in one sitting. B.S.! Just think about it. Does an IFBB professional bodybuilder intake the same amount of protein as the guy who's 135 lbs just starting out? Even if there is a 200 lb weight difference? The answer might shock you. NO 

Needless to say, so many people just take some number, multiply that by their body weight and that's what they think they need a day. Tell me, if a person is 35% body fat, should they use their weight or their lean weight to figure out how much protein they need? 

Simple. Lean weight. Your daily protein requirements are based on your lean body weight. And how do you figure out your lean body weight? 

Use the skin fold caliper home test. Go back to Question #2. 

Step 1:
Take your body weight in pounds 

Example: 194 lbs 

Step 2:
Find your body fat % using one of the methods in Question #2 

Example: 15.7% (which is .157 for the step below) 

Step 3:
Take your body weight in pounds and subtract the % body fat 

Example: 194 lbs - (194 x .157 = 30.45 lbs of fat) = 163.54 lbs of lean body weight 

Step 4: 
Take your lean body weight and multiply by 1.14 

Example: 163.54 lbs x 1.14 = 186.4g of protein a day 

Step 5:
Divide your daily protein requirements by 5-6 meals and that is what your protein target is for each meal. 

Example: 186.4/6 meals = 31.07g of protein per meal 

As you will see, a person who is 286 lbs of lean body weight will require a lot more protein. And a person who is 286 lbs should not be consuming the same amount of protein if their percentage of body fat is 35%. But why use 1.14 for protein requirements? 

The RDA recommends .75g of protein. But that's been shown to be too low for active athletes. 

Some sites will recommend 2.0g of protein. But that seems a bit high and your body will have trouble absorbing that not to mention you will probably have a lot of excess calories which can lead to fat gains. 

1.14-1.5 is the most efficient range for most active, healthy adults. This range will help build muscle but not lead you into a high protein diet. Feel free to adjust within that range if you feel you need more protein. Myth Busted! 

Excess protein might not be bad for you but it's still excess calories and it doesn't just go away. It gets stored. So if you've ever heard that protein can't be stored as fat, that's simply not true. 
(http://ironmagazine.com/article158.html)


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 3, 2005)

A bodybuilding male weighing 200lbs would need 450g of protein every day  in my opinion.


I cannot believe so many people voted for 150g or 200g it is NOTHING. 
Comon you really think a 200lbs male needs so little?

Even little me has 150g to 200g of protein a day @ 129lbs


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 3, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> A bodybuilding male weighing 200lbs would need 450g of protein every day  in my opinion.
> 
> 
> I cannot believe so many people voted for 150g or 200g it is NOTHING.
> ...


wtf? what kind of protein shakes are you on man?


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 3, 2005)

....150g is not hard to get down you.


A glass of milk has 10g in it alone.

Only one chicken breast is roughly 25g.

Pot of yoghurt is 3g.

Pasta per 100grams is 6g protein.

Etc. all these things add up


Sounds like you aren't getting enough protein Lexus? Protein is the main but not only building block of muscle.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> ....150g is not hard to get down you.
> 
> 
> A glass of milk has 10g in it alone.
> ...




You eat far too much protein!!!!! i rarely eat 1gm/pound of bw!! i found if i go over 190 then i get fat!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 4, 2005)

I don't eat far too much protein, that is your opinion only yet again building.

Well if you are eating 1g per lb of bodyweight and still getting fat it sounds like you need to get the rest of your diet in check - examine your fat and carb intake as factors of your weight gain not your protein intake.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> I don't eat far too much protein, that is your opinion only yet again building.
> 
> Well if you are eating 1g per lb of bodyweight and still getting fat it sounds like you need to get the rest of your diet in check - examine your fat and carb intake as factors of your weight gain not your protein intake.


i have got diet in check, im lean and still gaining muscle! protein in excess will just be turned into fat and can be expensive in such a large amount, thought you would know that! so whaqt u may think is the protein building the muscle is just the excess calories promoting muscle growth like a bulk!


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 4, 2005)

What you stated is correct but you have been only training for two months so you cannot put the reason for your fat gain due to protein intake so hastily.

Two months time working on your diet and training is simply not long enough to experience what works for you and what doesn't.

You simply have to moniter what you take in to your body if you are eating excess - stop it! But 1g of protein per lb of bodyweight is the norm and with a proper diet and training in place you *should not* be gaining fat.

List your diet and we will see were you go wrong.


----------



## GFR (Sep 4, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> A bodybuilding male weighing 200lbs would need 450g of protein every day  in my opinion.


Thats just insane.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 4, 2005)

Sorry foreman i meant 300g that is a mistake.


----------



## buildingup (Sep 4, 2005)

im not gaining fat anymore! i have purged myself of fat!


----------



## LAM (Sep 13, 2005)

MuscleM4n said:
			
		

> A bodybuilding male weighing 200lbs would need 450g of protein every day  in my opinion.



you might want to do some research on whole body muscle protein turnover


----------



## Stu (Sep 13, 2005)

im taking about 400g at the minute but my carbs are pretty dam low, normally i would be around the 300-350 mark.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Sep 13, 2005)

I dont see how so many people can get so much protein.
Maybe I'm not giving myself enough credit, but it seems to me like I get a very low amount...

I average about 120-140 grams of WHOLE protein a day, I usually dont even include others, maybe thats where I'm going wrong, maybe I'm getting more like 200 grams, but just not counting it but who knows.

I feel like posting my diet now, but Its too late maybe tomorrow, but Im gonna count all my proteins tomorrow, whole or not, and see what I get on an avg day.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 13, 2005)

I usually don't figure out how many grams of protein I'm going to take separately from the other macros.  I have been eating an isocaloric macro split (33-33-33) for quite a while.  I eat however much protein comes along with that.  On my maintenance diet, this ends up being something like 130g fat, 250g carbs, 275g protein.


----------



## lukemeister (Sep 14, 2005)

I pretty much started bulking for the first time in my life and I'm trying to get in around 200 a day. I weight 205, am slightly chubby and not really that well built yet so I figure that will be sufficient. I'm keeping track of what I'm doing so I'll maybe have to adjust after a couple months.


----------



## GFR (Sep 14, 2005)

*Some tard just coppied my poll *


----------



## LAM (Sep 14, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I have been eating an isocaloric macro split (33-33-33) for quite a while.



 IMO going isocaloric is the best way to gain quality LBM with little fat gain


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 15, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> IMO going isocaloric is the best way to gain quality LBM with little fat gain


LAM, While the isocaloric split %age is based on the total of the days cals, is there a certain way the macros are to be distributed?

1) Higher protein and carbs than fats in pre and post wo meals with remaining fats spread evenly throughout the rest of the meals.
or
2) All %age of macros spread as evenly as poss throught all meals.

Of course, in both cases no added fats to pwo shake.


----------



## LAM (Sep 15, 2005)

I pretty much equally divide the macros for each meal with the exception of the PWO shake.  I keep it simple with that diet, works great


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 15, 2005)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> LAM, While the isocaloric split %age is based on the total of the days cals, is there a certain way the macros are to be distributed?
> 
> 1) Higher protein and carbs than fats in pre and post wo meals with remaining fats spread evenly throughout the rest of the meals.
> or
> ...



My meals are all basically divided up evenly, save for my PWO shake, which is virtually all protein and carbs, and my last meal before bed, which is virtually all protein and fat.  I also have a snack with some juice and brewer's yeast sometimes, which lacks fat, but is only a snack like I said.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## garethhe (Dec 11, 2005)

I've been taking in 300g of protein/day, which apparently places me on the high end of the poll.  I'm also at about 190lbs of LBM at the moment, so that puts met at a 1.58 multiplier.  I have been steadily gaining weight; but that's kind of the point.


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 12, 2005)

Everything I have read from experts on the subject (you know those phd guys that study this kind of stuff) suggests you need 1.4-2.0 grams of protein per KILOGRAM of body mass (depending on a bunch of factors).  Anymore hasn't shown to help muscle growth

200 kilograms is 91 pounds so 127 - 182 grams of protein should be enough.  They were talking about total body mass (not just lean) of athletic fit people.


----------



## garethhe (Dec 12, 2005)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> 200 kilograms is 91 pounds so 127 - 182 grams of protein should be enough.



you must have meant to say 200 pounds is 91 kilograms (since 200 kilograms is 440 pounds).

interesting stuff...these studies say 127-182 grams is enough to accomplish what exactly?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 12, 2005)

NeilPearson said:
			
		

> Everything I have read from experts on the subject (you know those phd guys that study this kind of stuff) suggests you need 1.4-2.0 grams of protein per KILOGRAM of body mass (depending on a bunch of factors).  Anymore hasn't shown to help muscle growth


Yes, you do not need huge amounts of protein for growth.... I have linked to a few articles in this post. There is also a good discussion in this thread.

But I feel that more than what is 'recommended' is beneficial. I also believe that when cutting you need to increase your intake well above this... It helps retain lean mass, maintains satiety better (so you stick to a diet) and helps to prevent metabolic slowing to a certain degree...

I also feel that things such as illness, endurance training, very intense training and those on 'non-natural' supps are other situations where more is also better.


So, despite the research, I always recommend at least 1g per pound total body weight.



> 200 kilograms is 91 pounds so 127 - 182 grams of protein should be enough.  They were talking about total body mass (not just lean) of athletic fit people.


 I think you have this around the wrong way? 

200 kg = 440 pounds...

91 kg = 200 pounds...


----------



## thajeepster (Dec 13, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> I dont see how so many people can get so much protein.
> Maybe I'm not giving myself enough credit, but it seems to me like I get a very low amount...
> 
> I average about 120-140 grams of WHOLE protein a day, I usually dont even include others, maybe thats where I'm going wrong, maybe I'm getting more like 200 grams, but just not counting it but who knows.
> ...



I have the opposite problem... if am consuming protien with every meal from a complete protein source i find it hard to stay under 225-250g a day with 6 meals.  I like to have eggs with oats, but if i want to keep it to around 30g a meal, that'd be like 2 egg whites with a cup and a half of oats....  i just cant bring myself to do it.  Im thinking of just using something like pb or nuts as my protein source for a meal or two and see if that works.


----------



## cpush (Dec 13, 2005)

thajeepster said:
			
		

> Im thinking of just using something like pb or nuts as my protein source for a meal or two and see if that works.


This is what I have been trying lately.  Getting in some more carbs and fat.  Like you said it was hard to bring myself to do it.. but when you try it for a few days and see that you aren't dead- it will become easier


----------



## thajeepster (Dec 13, 2005)

cpush said:
			
		

> This is what I have been trying lately.  Getting in some more carbs and fat.  Like you said it was hard to bring myself to do it.. but when you try it for a few days and see that you aren't dead- it will become easier



yeah, i think my high protien intake (275g or more at 170lbs) is holding me back.  I think i could use that protein alittle better if i made more room for carbs and fats.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 15, 2005)

I eat 1 gram per 1 LB... OF LEAN BODYMASS.


----------



## thajeepster (Dec 15, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I eat 1 gram per 1 LB... OF LEAN BODYMASS.



How do you do it?  Do you really eat like a 3oz chicken breast or just 2-3 eggwhites....  a sandwich with 2oz tuna and no cheese?  A shake with a half scoop of whey and no milk..?  

Especially when bulking sometimes just the carb portions of my meals bump me up to like 20-25g protein.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 15, 2005)

thajeepster said:
			
		

> How do you do it?  Do you really eat like a 3oz chicken breast or just 2-3 eggwhites....  a sandwich with 2oz tuna and no cheese?  A shake with a half scoop of whey and no milk..?
> 
> Especially when bulking sometimes just the carb portions of my meals bump me up to like 20-25g protein.




I'm not sure if your being sarcastic.   


I estimate I have around 205 LB's of LBM.  So I eat around 190-210 Grams of protien a day.  


And no I don't eat Tuna, it causes cancer.


----------



## GFR (Dec 15, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> *I estimate I have around 205 LB's of LBM*.  So I eat around 190-210 Grams of protien a day.


----------



## thajeepster (Dec 16, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if your being sarcastic.
> 
> 
> I estimate I have around 205 LB's of LBM.  So I eat around 190-210 Grams of protien a day.
> ...



not really being sarcastic (well maybe just a tad ), sorry if it came across that way.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2005)

When bulking I'll eat around 400+ grams a day.  Weight around 210.

Thats from EVERYTHING.  If I counted only animal protein, along with whey, it would be much lower.. but a kcal is a kcal


----------



## Thunder (Dec 16, 2005)

Technically the more calories and carbs you eat, the less protein you're going to need. Wait, that's not exactly correct. What I mean is that when you're eating a lot of calories and carbohydrates, your protein needs actually decrease because less is being oxidized due to the protein sparing nature of the higher calories and carbohydrates.

Cut carbs and cals and your protein needs can increase. 

And technically protein needs are based off of LBM obviously. I'd think anywhere from 1-1.5g/lb would be more than enough for a natural trainee.


----------



## wild (Dec 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> When bulking I'll eat around 400+ grams a day.  Weight around 210.
> 
> Thats from EVERYTHING.  If I counted only animal protein, along with whey, it would be much lower.. but a kcal is a kcal



 Holy crap


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Dec 16, 2005)

Thunder said:
			
		

> I'd think anywhere from 1-1.5g/lb would be more than enough for a natural trainee.


it varies otherwise?


----------



## Thunder (Dec 16, 2005)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> it varies otherwise?



Steroids can change the equation since protein accretion increases.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2005)

Here is from last feb, after I started to cut kcals some..

1#
1 cup oats
2 scoops protein
2 tbsp honey

#2
2 scoops whey
ALA
16oz grape juice
CEE

#3
1.5 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
10oz salmon

#4
1.5 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
9oz chicken
2Tbs Drews

#5
1 cups brown rice
2 cups broccoli
10oz ground elk
2Tbs Drews

#6
2 scoop protein
1 cup cottage cheese
10 fish caps

Carbs: 372g 1343cals 33%
Protein: 382g 1529cals 38%
Fats: 138g 1242cals 29%

Total cals: 4267


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2005)

damn, you were eating more protein then carbs!!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2005)

I like meat more than fucking brown rice 

But my diet has changed a lot since Feb.  I dont eat like that anymore.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> But my diet has changed a lot since Feb.  I dont eat like that anymore.




eating more pizza this year?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2005)

Well it obviously isnt cookies, because you guys wouldnt send me any


----------



## P-funk (Dec 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Well it obviously isnt cookies, because you guys wouldnt send me any




I ate them all....sorry...they are the secret to my strength!


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2005)

Its ok, Denise is sending me some.. She isnt cheap   Here is another diet from a little later on:
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=19136&d=1110234507


----------



## NeilPearson (Dec 16, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Yes, you do not need huge amounts of protein for growth.... I have linked to a few articles in this post. There is also a good discussion in this thread.
> 
> But I feel that more than what is 'recommended' is beneficial. I also believe that when cutting you need to increase your intake well above this... It helps retain lean mass, maintains satiety better (so you stick to a diet) and helps to prevent metabolic slowing to a certain degree...
> 
> ...



Oops yes 91 kg = 200, that is what I meant to say.  You are right that you need more than recommended but from the studies I've seen 1g per pound (2.2 grams per kg) is overkill.

The recommended daily protein for average people is 0.8g/kg

I was just reading about a study where they took groups of people lifting weighs for 6 months.  The groups ate 0.8, 1.2, 1.4, 1.6 and 1.8 g/kg while lifting weights (bulk diet).  All groups gained muscle mass.  The 1.2 g group gained much more mass than the 0.8 gram group.  The 1.4 group did better than the 1.2 group.  The 1.6 and 1.8 groups did better than the 1.2 group but their gains were no better than the 1.4 group.  This suggested that somewhere between 1.4 and 1.6 grams they were no longer gaining from added protein.

I am glad that you mentioned more protein on a cut though.  From what I read, they also suggested that on a cut you would need an extra 0.2 g/kg and also that if you lived at a high altitude (not quite sure why), you could also need another 0.2 g/kg.  They also said lots of cardio would probably need an extra 0.2 also.

This is how I came to the 1.4-2.0 g/kg.  I actually should have said 1.6-2.0(which is around 0.7-0.9 g/pound)

1.6 (0.7 g/pound) takes you past the point where added protein doesn't do much on a bulk at normal altitudes but you would want to raise that if you were doing lots of cardio or cutting.

1 g/pound is slightly more than the "worst case scenario" for protein needs.  This isn't really a bad thing - you definitely have it covered but I think you could see the same results with a little less.

Well that is basically what the research says... although most body builders will tell you they eat more protein than that.


----------



## swordfish (Dec 21, 2005)

heres a quote to chew on........




"Do you really think that eating 3000 calories with 225 grams of protein and doing the Weider "confusion training principle" to keep your body offguard will somehow magically make your 175lbs into 250lbs of rock granite monstrosity?
....Get your act together and think this all out or quit your complaining and dreaming and take up tennis." -DC


----------

